# Kat's Weightloss Journal (with pic updates)



## simplykat (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey ladies!!
Okay, so here's my introductory story -- I am not at all new to this losing weight thing, I started dieting/exercising around May of 2007 and lost about 20lbs. I went from about 150lbs to about 132lbs, so that's a total of almost 20lbs. Then I stopped working out because my life got really hectic and just couldn't get myself to get back on the saddle. So I have managed to maintain my weight around the 130's but that's only because we all know that we first lose muscle mass and then gain fat mass. ARGH!

*Here are my statistics:*
Height: 5'4 ft
Current Weight: 135lbs? 
Goal Weight: 120lbs
Size Jeans: 7-9
Waist: 35.5in
Bust: 34.5in
Butt: 39.2in
R. Thigh: 23.0in
L. Thigh: 23.0in
R. Arm: 11.0in
Hips: 35.2in

*GOAL 1*
WEIGHT: 133.2
REWARD: MAC concealer
& of course, somewhere down the line, I am rewarding myself to a (MAC) shopping spree, I just haven't decide when! hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Basically, I just want to eat healthy and tone my body. I try to divide my meals to 5 small meals a day, exercise at least 3 to 4 times a week, and I set myself goals. I don't want to be super thin, I just want to look like I work out and have very minimal body fat. So that's my long term goal. I just want a healthier image of myself. I've been struggling with my body image ever since I gained weight after high school. I've always been a bit curvy with a big butt and an average set of C cup boobs but had a flat stomach. I hate that I fall as a victim of the media and society's unrealistic standards. But simply put -- I want to be happy with what I see in the mirror and try on clothes without crying!
















I started this thread because I would just like some support and encouragement to keep on pushing! I know that if I post it up on here, I'd have to work extra hard to not let myself or you guys down! I lack discipline sometimes, especially when school work starts piling up! Thanks and sorry that this post was so long!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 3, 2008)

You can do it!  We are here for you!!  Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck! It sounds like you've got a really good plan so far and I like your reward system


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

good luck hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can do it


----------



## simplykat (Apr 12, 2008)

so i've been working out consistently. i'm 135.4lbs right now WITH muscle mass. before, i weighed 133.8lbs. i rather be 135 with muscles than 133 with fat. haha. my bf said i'm looking leaner and that my body is getting "tighter"... since muscle doesn't jiggle like fat. so that's my progress =)


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job!  Keep it up!


----------



## simplykat (Apr 19, 2008)

i am currently 134.0lbs! although, i stopped working out this week bc of school and just stuff going on in my life right now. i feel a bit defeated so i haven't had the discipline to work out... ): exams are coming up too so i don't know when i have the time to work out! right now, its an emotional thing for me. i will only work out if i'm in a good mood, but if i don't work out, then i am in a bad mood for not working out. it's a cycle! i will pick it up again this week, promise! i will post pictures _when (not IF) _i hit 130lbs!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2008)

It's easy to get defeated and self-destruct.  What helps me when I don't want to work out is I think of how I feel _after_ I've worked out and about all the fun music I get to listen to.  Keep it up, you'll get there!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 20, 2008)

please tell me what your routine is! I have pretty much the exact same height/measurements as you right now and I have the same weight goal


----------



## simplykat (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_please tell me what your routine is! I have pretty much the exact same height/measurements as you right now and I have the same weight goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my routine is pretty simple..... i eat healthy and i exercise. haha. that's pretty much it. i always check the nutrition labels to make sure what i'm eating contains good calories and stuff like that. i used to do strict calorie counting but now i have an idea of what foods are healthy and which ones i should avoid; so i just estimate now and stay within a 1200cal diet. 

i think a lot of it is just mentally getting the determination to follow through. i found blogging helpful, and also telling important people in your life (ie family & bf) that you are serious about losing weight so that they can help you keep on track! haha. i have a serious problem -- i don't stop eating when there's food in front of me, so my bf will now just take food away from me. LOL. it sounds silly, but it helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idk, there's more to it, just ask if you are wondering about anything else!

and for exercise... i don't have a gym pass but i have a tread mill at home. so i run 2 miles and do situps, pushups, and a bunch of other stuff like squats and lunges and dumb bells. i'm seeing more definition!

HTH!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_ i have a serious problem -- i don't stop eating when there's food in front of me, so my bf will now just take food away from me. LOL.

HTH!_

 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should ask mine to do the same thing! haha.. thanks for your advice, I think I'm going to start keeping track of my calorie intake now.. It's just so hard to keep focused sometimes when you LOVE food! lol.  I've  been doing pilates since jan. and i started lifting light weights last month and it has helped me in terms of toning (esp. my legs!) but I still have a lot of body fat I want to lose. I really don't do much cardio though and I know that'll really help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How often do you exercise?

Thanks again!


----------



## simplykat (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should ask mine to do the same thing! haha.. thanks for your advice, I think I'm going to start keeping track of my calorie intake now.. It's just so hard to keep focused sometimes when you LOVE food! lol.  I've  been doing pilates since jan. and i started lifting light weights last month and it has helped me in terms of toning (esp. my legs!) but I still have a lot of body fat I want to lose. I really don't do much cardio though and I know that'll really help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How often do you exercise?

Thanks again!_

 
hahhah ohhhhhh i LOVE LOVE LOVE food. it's horrible. i have cravings for the most fatty and unhealthy foods! ekk. yeah, cardio will definitely help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i exercise 3-4 times a week.


----------



## simplykat (Apr 26, 2008)

GOSH! i've been super stressed lately and haven't been watching what i eat. i'm sorry ): i haven't had time to exercise... i know, i know... i shouldn't give excuses. I have been doing a lot of exams, I actually have one more coming up! so haven't had the discipline to both exercise AND study. i'm just mentally tired and strained and when i exercise, i get tired and just want to sleep. haha. i just like sleeping period. BUT i am now currently 133.4-133.6lbs!

but i think it's cuz i'm losing muscle weight. i've stopped exercising for about 2 weeks now ): gosh that makes me feel so bad to type...... i've got to focus!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey dont feel bad - feel good that you can actually do something about it. I have my own mini gym at home. I have a treadmill,crosstrainer and a toning table, stepper, lateral thigh trainer, medic chair etc etc. And only this year ive started using it. I feel so much healthier just by doing excercise and I feel lighter! If i can do it anyone can! You cannot be as lazy as me. tell you what instead of craving for food, crave to browse on the net for the latest cosmetic collections, reviews,ebay! The whole lot really! just set ure priorities straight, keep a diary or a 'to do' list so you can remain on top of things. That way YOU are in control and thats that. 

I could go on and onnnn and onnnnnnnnn!


----------



## simplykat (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Hey dont feel bad - feel good that you can actually do something about it. I have my own mini gym at home. I have a treadmill,crosstrainer and a toning table, stepper, lateral thigh trainer, medic chair etc etc. And only this year ive started using it. I feel so much healthier just by doing excercise and I feel lighter! If i can do it anyone can! You cannot be as lazy as me. tell you what instead of craving for food, crave to browse on the net for the latest cosmetic collections, reviews,ebay! The whole lot really! just set ure priorities straight, keep a diary or a 'to do' list so you can remain on top of things. That way YOU are in control and thats that. 

I could go on and onnnn and onnnnnnnnn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU MACMISTRESS for all your advice and encouragement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO finally an update on what I'm doing ladies.. 

Well, final exams started for me so I stopped working out for awhile, and I gained weight so I was back up to about 136-137lbs. 

But since summer started, I have been working out and eating semi-right (I allow myself to indulge sometimes.. ) for about 2 weeks and I am now 134.0lbs. It took nearly 2 weeks to get under the 135lbs mark, and I'm thinking that is because its my plateau weight and that I was gaining muscle and losing fat, but now I'm just losing fat! Appearance wise, I don't feel like I've lost any weight, but my body looks "tighter" again! That's my progress. I'll post pics when I have time!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 9, 2008)

You sound like your doing fantastically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep it up! You've really motivated me to get into my fitness plan because your pics look alot like my body (except you have a smaller butt lol!).

Where are you at at the moment?


----------

